# Tv seaview build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And so another familiar journey begins! This model will feature Lighting/Photo Etched details and my usual attention to detail(custom Color mix etc...)


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be watching closely!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

So do I. Hope it will be a WIP thread.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be following.....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

TV SEAVIEW UPDATE...

I have started the process of eliminating the nasty seam lines around the view port. I have seen other builds where the builder tries to do seams around the whole boat to cover this, well the Seaview didn't have that feature, so I go to great lengths to make sure the hull is super smooth.

I will also be using the Photo-Etched parts from Para Grafx.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Coolness!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see the progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!
I have removed the nasty seams from the bow of the boat where the viewport is and the seams along side the hull where the Bow and Stern come together...I have also attached the Paragrafx photo etched Limber hole replacement parts...More seam work to do before I am 100% Happy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!

Working on the sail...removed the kit molded in hatch detail and replaced with the Two Part Photo etched hatches...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A vast improvement! I'm promising myself that on my next 1/128 scale Seaview build, I'm definatly using the ParaGraphics PE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have yet to see anyone use the open door option.  LOL

Looking good, Mark.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

You can't dive the boat with the hatches open!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Question: How do you sink an Irish submarine.
Answer: Knock on the door and ask to come in.

Sorry, old joke from my childhood. But it seemed appropriate.

I too will be watching this thread with interest. I have my TV Seaview in dry dock (AKA On a shelf) all primed up. Tossing up on retro fitting the photo etch.
I have not built my control room yet, and I want it all lit up too.

Interested to know what color you choose for the hull. I was planning to use Floquil CSX Grey. (I am holding a bottle of it as I type.) It looks pretty close to photos I have seen, and colors always change on the Telly.

Keep posting those photos.

Alien


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Alien.

Please, open a thread and post pictures of your WIP, too. References are never too many on this matter :wave:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fernando,

I will do that when I have a bit more to show. My primed build up of the hull just looks like any other build at the moment. (Mine just has a layer of dust as it has been a while since I worked on it.) 
When I get back into it I will create a thread. I can hear the sonar pings already.

Alien


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Alien said:


> Question: How do you sink an Irish submarine.
> Answer: Knock on the door and ask to come in.
> 
> Sorry, old joke from my childhood. But it seemed appropriate.
> ...


 
I have a custom mix of the color for the hull.....


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Are you going to share that 'mix' with us?? Are you? Are you?
You know you want to..... 

Alien


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Great job so far! I only wish Moebius still offered this version.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Great job so far! I only wish Moebius still offered this version.


I am wondering if there has been any indication that this kit might be re-released (like the Jupiter 2 is currently)? Would love to have one to display next to the 8 window movie version.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....

Interior control room nears completion.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lighting tests...Too toy like right now and too White/blue...Adjustments being made.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Marker lights adjusted to proper place, White light added to rear of sail(better picture coming soon).


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing work! I love these step by step builds!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

39" TV Seaview build update. The interior has been cemented in and all lights have been epoxied in their correct places. The Flying sub bay is also lit(More Pics to come). The model is operated by a switch on the first pedestal. The Rear pedestal is where the wire is plugged in. I have removed all the seams on the boat at this time, and adjusted the interior lighting with a hint of orange.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A composite I made of the 39" Seaview Build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic Mark!!! I'm curious, how much seaview kits did you already built?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Your interior is so realistic looking. I manage to finally purchase one of these TV Seaview kits (getting as rare as hen's teeth) and am really excited to see if I can duplicate the look of that interior.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Amazing work as always, my friend! The hint of orange gives just the right "warm" shade of lighting. This is also recognizable as the "second season" paint scheme, as noted by the silo hatches, doors and ballast tank vents all in the same hull color, as opposed to being a darker shade of grey as in the third and forth seasons. Well done! :wave:


----------

